# Accessories for SP2022



## TrenyPick

Anyone know a good website for Holsters, Grips, etc for the SP2022... I am trying to decide which SIG I want and it is between the 229/239/2022.

I find hundreds of accessories for the 229 and a few for the 239 and none for the 2022.

Any links? Or is there another Sig that compares in size to the 2022?

Thanks
FNG


----------



## polyguy

TrenyPick,
You may be out of luck, my friend. As there hasn't been any accessories aside from night-sites, which may probably come standard. However, Sig has just released a model which you probably could consider comparing to the 2022, called the P250. I have considered buying either one of these guns.
Have a look around on Sig's website.


----------



## sigshooter

there really arent any aftermarket grips for the sp2022 but it comes supplied from the factory with 2 grip styles, small and large. i find the large is easier and more comfortable to handle and absorbs a lot more recoil than the small grip, which is only stippled plastic. there is also a medium sized sig factory grip you can buy if you wish. Hogue makes a kind of universal sleeve rubber grip if you want something with finger grooves.

there are quite a few different style holsters for the sig pro, try searchin google for 'sig pro holsters' you should get quite a few results.

i bought mine because i wanted a sig but was also on a budget. if i didnt have the money restrictions i probably wouldve went with a "classic" style sig with the metal frame but there seems to be no sacrifice on quality in the sig pro and am very happy with it.

www.cdnninvestments.com carries sig pro medium grip and sig pro short trigger. holsters you just have to look around for.


----------



## CMSpecs

I don't think those are the accessories Treny was talking about. What you listed are moreso REPLACEMENT PARTS, not so much accessories. I think Treny was talking more along the lines of extended slide releases, ambidextrious magazine release buttons, tacticals for the rail,etc. Which pretty much aren't found anywhere. The SigPro never really got a big following like the others. Don't get me wrong its a really good gun. But that P250 should do better on the market I think.


----------



## sigshooter

sp2022 is a service pistol so rightfully so there arent any "accessories" per your definition since it was never marketed to people who would want to play dress up with their gun (civilians). rail is a standard m1913 so it will accommodate most any light/laser out there.


----------



## TrenyPick

Thanks for the replies... maybe i should just spend an extra hundred for the 229. Hmmm I am so confused... I like the feel of the 239 and 229, but can't find a sp2022 anywhere in town. However, the price is very nice and the reviews are great. 

I just need to find someone to let me shot them =]

by the way... I mis-typed Trendy in the username field so now I have a stupid username.... :smt076


----------

